# will air ride fit my mkv???? HELP



## VdubMonty (Apr 26, 2008)

just curious.. 
so i have a mkv gti 
i am putting 20X10.5 All around with a 15 offset in back and 30 offset in front...:screwy:
will a air lift kit fit my setup or will i have issues...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Needless to say, but 20x10.5 is quite the ambitious wheel size.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't see why it wouldn't. Just don't use an airlift rear setup, lots of complaints about rubbing


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Don't see why it wouldn't. Just don't use an airlift rear setup, lots of complaints about rubbing


ehh.... mostly installer error. and Air-lift has two different brackets available, people have rubbing issues with the XL bracket. The Non-XL bracket is perfect, i have installed them numerous times and they have no rubbing issues. the height difference is probably 1/4 - 1/2 inch difference.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

IMO,

Slam Specialties RE-5's or SS-5's with D-Cups > any Airlift rear setup


----------



## VdubMonty (Apr 26, 2008)

PatrickVas said:


> IMO,
> 
> Slam Specialties RE-5's or SS-5's with D-Cups > any Airlift rear setup


:thumbup::wave:


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

crazymoforz said:


> ehh.... mostly installer error. and Air-lift has two different brackets available, people have rubbing issues with the XL bracket. The Non-XL bracket is perfect, i have installed them numerous times and they have no rubbing issues. the height difference is probably 1/4 - 1/2 inch difference.


x2


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

At first when I saw the wheel poke, I was like OH NO, then when I saw the fender flares, I was like OH YEAH!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

a mk5 with a legit fender pull all the way through bumper? thats weird to see :laugh:


----------



## Magnus2387 (May 1, 2007)

whats the fascination with those wheels? not my cup of tea


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

What happened to being adamant about pulling this off static? 

I agree with the SS-5/RE-5 , Dcup comment.


----------



## TAMA-Paul (Nov 5, 2011)

crazymoforz said:


> ehh.... mostly installer error. and Air-lift has two different brackets available, people have rubbing issues with the XL bracket. The Non-XL bracket is perfect, i have installed them numerous times and they have no rubbing issues. the height difference is probably 1/4 - 1/2 inch difference.


hello,I'm a chinese. golf mk6 using air lift. My rear kit has rubbing issues....
where to buy the XL bracket or the Non-XL bracket .I can't find in airliftcompany.com.....
I don't want to cut my Lower arm....

Need you help.Thank you.
my english is poor......


----------



## TAMA-Paul (Nov 5, 2011)

crazymoforz said:


> ehh.... mostly installer error. and Air-lift has two different brackets available, people have rubbing issues with the XL bracket. The Non-XL bracket is perfect, i have installed them numerous times and they have no rubbing issues. the height difference is probably 1/4 - 1/2 inch difference.


My rear air spring is air lift Tapered Sleeve and I bought D cup bracket on bagriders.com.
Do you know whether the D cup can use on my rear kit to Solve the rubbing issues?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

TAMA-Paul said:


> My rear air spring is air lift Tapered Sleeve and I bought D cup bracket on bagriders.com.
> Do you know whether the D cup can use on my rear kit to Solve the rubbing issues?


this is the brackets you need to buy if you have air lift sleeve bag 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AIR-LIFT-REAR-CONVERSION-KIT.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/5988955787/in/set-72157626283730010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/5989515448/in/set-72157626283730010/
but it is not your only option,you could also buy 
s10 brakets and air house 2 bags and do this.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/5534063756/in/set-72157626283730010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/5533482223/in/set-72157626283730010/
parts could be purchased here
http://www.newmaticsinc.com/Airhouse2_p/107600.htm
http://www.newmaticsinc.com/product_p/1351.htm


----------



## TAMA-Paul (Nov 5, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> this is the brackets you need to buy if you have air lift sleeve bag
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AIR-LIFT-REAR-CONVERSION-KIT.html
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/5988955787/in/set-72157626283730010
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/5989515448/in/set-72157626283730010/
> ...


Thank you for reply...
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AIR-LIFT-REAR-CONVERSION-KIT.html
That is the upper bracket, I think it can't solve my rubbing issues between the bag and control arm..
I don't want to change my rear bags,because I'm in China. There are many trouble to buy something from USA.
Do you know any other Solution?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> Air-lift has two different brackets available, people have rubbing issues with the XL bracket. The Non-XL bracket is perfect, i have installed them numerous times and they have no rubbing issues. the height difference is probably 1/4 - 1/2 inch difference.


You hit the nail on the head. Side note: the hight difference is just a hair more than a half inch.


----------



## ahernandez4110 (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I would like to know where you got your fenders. Thanks I love the wide fenders I'm thinking of going 20x10 with Vossen Wheels.


Thanks




VdubMonty said:


> just curious..
> so i have a mkv gti
> i am putting 20X10.5 All around with a 15 offset in back and 30 offset in front...:screwy:
> will a air lift kit fit my setup or will i have issues...


----------

